# Food Patterns (video)



## MA-Caver (Feb 1, 2009)

No wonder mum always admonished me to "eat your veggies!!" 
Check out something that the chinese knew for over 5000 years... 
Caution... video might be educational. 

[yt]EAn1YHXQUhI[/yt]


why do I have a craving for grapefruit and avacados?? :idunno:


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 2, 2009)

Altho' a little akin to the tenets of alchemy, there's little gainsaying the benefits of the fruits and veggies noted.

Now why aren't grapes, hops and grains in there ... darn it :lol:.


----------

